# flyline to leader connections



## dragginfly (Jun 16, 2014)

any recommendations for strong and smooth connection from fly line to butt section for heavy saltwater applications aka. tarpon
ive tried whipped loop ok but scary
nail knot alittle bulky
anybody found anything better?


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Nail-less nail knot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-wiXw9jto4


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Also this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spnFKLdl790


----------



## dragginfly (Jun 16, 2014)

thx looks good


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, nail knot is the way to go here. Never had a problem with it being too bulky.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a whipped loop in the fly line...looped to a bimini on the backing....Ive caught several 100-150lb fish with this connection. Ive heard a nail knot may just strip the outside coating off the flyline under enough pressure.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

a said:


> I use a whipped loop in the fly line...looped to a bimini on the backing....Ive caught several 100-150lb fish with this connection. Ive heard a nail knot may just strip the outside coating off the flyline under enough pressure.:thumbsup:



+1....I've never had a problem with a whipped loop (assuming it's properly done). Test it carefully and once you're satisfied fish it with confidence. I've never had one fail but get a pair of needlenose pliars and use the handle to pull like hell. If it's going to fail, it'll be then. 

Again, I've never had any problems with a whipped loop and have caught fish up to 100 lbs on them. ( I also caught a 175 lb tarpon on one but when I woke up I figured it probably didn't count :no


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I use a whipped loop in the fly line but I have never caught anything approaching a big tarpon..... I do know that some of the monster chasers use hollow Dacron to make a Chinese finger trap style connection to the fly line and a loop tied in the Dacron to connect to the leader. There is a name for it and there is at least one video out there showing how to do it. It is a real slick connection and will slide thru the guides very easily. If you can't find it just pm me and I will find it and send the link to you. If I ever go monster chasing I will use it myself.....I think there is a video on the Don Blanton page. :thumbsup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pliobond Cement for insurance*

I've made my loops this way for lots of years. For insurance I use Pliobond cement. Lots of other flyfishermen use Pliobond too.

I'll try to remember to post a photo of a home made Nail Knot tool.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

If he's asking "how to" about flyline to leader knots, he's not going after "100-150lb fish".


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

FurBurger said:


> If he's asking "how to" about flyline to leader knots, he's not going after "100-150lb fish".


"any recommendations for strong and smooth connection from fly line to butt section for heavy saltwater applications aka. tarpon
ive tried whipped loop ok but scary
nail knot alittle bulky
anybody found anything better? "

"Heavy saltwater applications aka .tarpon"...............:blink:


----------

